# à / dans + nom de ville (Paris, etc.)



## flipsy

Pourriez-vous, svp, m'expliquer la difference entre:
_à Paris_ et _dans Paris_.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour Flipsy et bienvenue,

Pour moi, _dans Paris_ n'est pas correct. On l'entend parfois pour indiquer qu'il s'agit du centre-ville, donc le Paris proprement dit et non pas le Paris au sens large. En effet, même si le reste de l'Ile-de-France ne fait pas partie de Paris, administrativement parlant, certains peuvent avoir tendance à dire, pour faire simple, _à Paris _alors qu'il s'agit en fait de la Seine-Saint-Denis ou d'un autre département périphérique. Si on tient à bien faire la différence, il serait préférable à mon avis de dire _à Paris même, dans la ville même de Paris..._

En plus d'être criticable, _dans + nom de ville_ ne peut de toute façon s'appliquer qu'à des villes d'une certaine importance, dont le centre était délimité par d'anciennes fortifications (et aujourd'hui par un boulevard périphérique...). _Dans Maubeuge_ serait vraiment ridicule - avec tout le respect dû aux Maubeugeois et aux Maubeugeoises qui nous lisent... 

A noter toutefois qu'il est tout à fait correct de dire _dans le Paris du 19e siècle_, par exemple (et même _dans le Maubeuge du 19e siècle_...).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Tout à l'heure,
J'roulais sur mon scooter *dans Paris*,
D'une voiture, au feu rouge, un mec me dit:
"Hé Madame, il est quelle heure ?"

Bonjour

D'après le contexte, dire j'habite dans paris, ou je suis dans paris serait possible ?!!

on dit j'habite à paris, je suis à paris, mais je n'avais jamais entendu dire "je suis dans paris"
Et en considèrant le contexte cité, je viens de me rendre compte qu'il est possible de le dire.

Par contre, elle pourrait donc dire : Tout à l'heure, J'roulais sur mon scooter à Paris ?

Je voudrais savoir si "dans" signifie "à" dans ce contexte ?
Autrement dit : dans paris = à paris

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pocanais

Oui dans Paris = à Paris.
Mais on utilisera plus l'un ou l'autre en fonction du verbe qui le précède.

Je suis allée à Paris.
Je roule en voiture dans Paris.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

je me demande si on peut utiliser aussi la préposition "dans" pour une ville. J'ai lu quelque part une phrase où une Française a écrit: "Ils venaient dans Paris", ce que j'ai trouvé bizarre


----------



## aider

Ce n'est pas totalement impossible s'agissant d'une très grande ville que l'on "pénètre" progressivement.

On s'y enfonce, quoi.

Mais, la formule culte depuis 20-30 ans, c'est "venir sur Paris" (comme si on était un hélicoptère).


----------



## Roméo31

On ne vient pas dans Paris (sauf quelques banlieusards, qui s'expriment ainsi !).

Par contre, on vient à Paris, et on entre/rentre dans Paris.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Et s’il s’agissait de promenades ?
A mon sens, dire *« dans Paris »* est possible en parlant de promenades ou de balades en ville.
Il y a des sites qui proposent toute sorte de promenades (architecturales, historiques, etc.) dans Paris, invitant à se balader dans la ville, comme *celui-ci*, par exemple.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Mon message précédent répond au message n° 3 de Panini, qui concerne "venir dans Paris".

Sinon, on peut dire, bien sûr (coucou volo ), "se promener dans Paris", faire des promenades dans Paris".


----------



## aider

"Venir dans" me fait penser à autre chose, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...


----------



## Phenyx13

Bonjour,



Chimel said:


> Pour moi, _dans Paris_ n'est pas correct. On l'entend parfois pour indiquer qu'il s'agit du centre-ville



Dans le langage courant, _dans+ville_ (_dans Paris_, mais aussi _dans Rennes_, _dans Lyon..._) signifie que l'on parle de la ville elle-même et non de sa banlieue, comme l'a dit Chimel. Je doute que ce soit grammaticalement correct. A mon avis, _j'habite à Paris intra-muros _ou _je vis à Nantes même_ sont plus juste.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

http://www.villeinitalia.fr/Villas_with_Pool/Rome_et_Latium/

Ici, ils parlent même de "en Rome" :-/


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai vu ! A éviter !


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

jamais de en pour une ville,non?


----------



## aider

Si, ça peut exister, par exemple : "En cette bonne ville de Paris, nous inaugurons...".

Mais pas "en Paris".

En revanche "dans Paris" peut être juste : "nous nous battrons devant Paris, dans Paris, derrière Paris..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir toutefois aussi certains cas particuliers : en / à Arles, Avignon, Amiens, Aix, Antibes, etc.


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire si avec le verbe visiter on peut utiliser la préposition dans? Je dirais: _J'aime visiter des musées dans Paris._ Est-ce correct?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas incorrect à proprement parler, mais ce n'est pas très naturel. On préférera en effet dire _*à* Paris_ dans ce contexte-là.


----------

